# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Compatible LASER now available!

## Davo

The fine folks at http://112.74.127.234/?product=laser-for-3d-printer are now selling 5w lasers compatible with our printers for $500.00 US plus shipping.



We should be making a video today showing how to either convert a 2D DXF file into gcode for the laser, or take a flat .stl model, slice it one layer thick with no top, no bottom, 0% infill and usually one vertical shell, and just add a line of gcode to turn that slic3r output into gcode for the laser.


The line of code explained: 
*M106 P[%] T[Tool]*

*M106* - go into laser mode
*P100* - 100% power on the laser; can be between 0 and 100
*T2* - Use tool 2 (0-1-2-3) or T10 to broadcast to any connected tool (laser)

Actual examples:

*M106 P100 T2
*
*M106 P85 T10*


Note, I normally use P100, and then change my print speed to get the desired penetration. Be sure to change ALL printing moves to this speed. example:

*G1 X93.774 Y82.926 F1800.000 ; move to first skirt point*


Just be sure that all printing (lasing) moves are at the speed you desire. This is most easily done with the "Set all G1 speeds to" button in Repetrel.

Cheers!

----------


## Davo

Here's a video of converting a dxf into gcode for the laser:

----------


## Feign

I for one am quite excited to see what people do with the laser attachment.  At one point during testing, Karl used it to engrave a serial number into a print with very fine lettering as a part of the printing process, but it seems like we've only found the tip of the iceberg when it comes to hybrid manufacturing.

----------


## Davo

We have started sourcing for this new, 450nm laser, which cuts well on all colors (the 808nm only worked on dark colors). 

Ordering info should be available soon.

----------

